# Nissan Altima 2005 2.5Seat Belt buckle doesn't go back to normal position... Help !!!



## bluebird_fan (Jul 2, 2005)

Hello every1. 
Well I am not sure if you people face the same problem as I am facing with the seat-belt buckle for the 3rd Gen. Altima.

My drivers side seat-belt buckle does not retrieve to its original position once you open your seat belts. When I try to put it on the buckle gets stuck below and between the seat and the door so I have to reach for it with my left hand and force it to come back again to the top so that I can wear the belt while driving. Shouldn't the buckle come back to its original position once you open your seat belt ? In my friends car hyundai matrix 2007 it retrieves back to its normal poistion again as shown in the pic below. Please help and tell me what could be done to get it back to its position. I am sure in the altima it does as this is a new generation car. In my bluebird the buckle did not retrieve back to its position but there was ample room between the seat and the door to bring it back. well then it was a 1993 model and altima is a 2005...this is really annoying me....


----------

